# Need help finding a place to hunt in Champaign county



## basementguru

Was wondering if there's anyone that can recommend some places to hunt in Champaign County. Hunted for the first time last year and was unsuccessful. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## truckerman61821

Howdy I hunt champaign and piat county. In champaign busey woods in piat it's a park/forest preserve on the first pita county road. Il be glad to show ya where to look if ya want.


----------



## opiss

There is river park just NW of Homer, think it is a champaign county park. But often did good along river.


----------



## opiss

Hey trucker any luck in piatt area yet? Douglas seems close but yet so far away.......


----------



## truckerman61821

Nothing yet. Mays are opening and and others signs of hope are present. Gonna go look after work today will report findings if any.


----------



## opiss

Yeah 2 hours in walnut point state park today and nothing. Mayapples even have some fruit hanging allready. Has to be soon, just picked assparagas today. Well better luck to you!!


----------



## truckerman61821

Did you find the asparagus growing there or in your garden. Do you forage for ramps I was wondering if you saw any of those up already. They are like green onions.


----------



## opiss

In my garden, although ditch down road is full of it. Yeah dont pick ramps but, did research after reading about it. Found plenty of it chewed on one today taste like weak onion. But i leave them alone.


----------



## mycomomma

Trucker man are you referring to forest preserve on the Piatt &amp; Champaign county line?


----------



## ccs1983

I am about to head out into champaign county today and look. anyone else interested in meeting up


----------



## goillini

I could go. Im from Rantoul if you are still looking for some one to go with


----------



## truckerman61821

Yes that's the one. Been getting dry hopefully after last night's rain they'll start popping up this weekend.


----------



## basementguru

I don't live too far away from Busey Woods I'm going to give it a try today. Will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## truckerman61821

Found several grays at Clinton lake today all about an inch tall


----------



## mycomomma

Truckerman, you are making me jealous. If they don't pop here in Piatt County soon, I'll scoot over to the lake. Are you willing to suggest which side of the lake I should try: North, South, etc.?


----------



## goillini

I will be going out today if any one wants to go. I am new to hunting morels. I always looking for help. If you find any on my ground its yours.


----------



## mycomomma

Goillini, just got back from looking in Piatt county &amp; still no luck.
I would say any day now for our area. Once things are going for sure is the best time to go with someone with more experience. How many wooded acres do you have for hunting?


----------



## truckerman61821

I've never been one to keep my spots secret. Today's success was in a small section of woods between the boondocks boat ramp parking lot and the pavilion parking lot. I'm sure they're all over but this is where I was today. I also hit piat and found none. Another bit of advice ticks are out I didn't plan for this and found one walking on my shirt after I git home.


----------



## truckerman61821

A little birdy told me that the inch tall greys are now popping .ar busey woods.


----------



## goillini

Went out yesterday and found 20 morels. This is my first found ever. happy happy me very happy. All at the same spot. I Left a lot there that was very small. I found them like I found my first antler shed. I stop to let some water out and boom at my feet there they be. This find was the coolest thing. My friend told me to if I wanted to find morels that I need to have a morel walking stick. So I made one and went out with it and within 25min I found my first morel.


----------



## goillini

I have 400 acres. not sure if any morels are there. My yesterday find was on state ground. I left a lot that was very small to me. how long does it take for them to grow? When should I go back to that spot? Thanks for the Info


----------



## goillini

I took pic. not sure how to put them on.


----------



## mycomomma

Goillini, You are off to a great start, &amp; with 400 acres of woods to hunt I would be surprised if they don't contain shrooms. The babies can grow quickly in the right conditions but this cold might slow that down. My advice is check them every 2-3 days. This is especially important on public land where someone might beat you back to them. When you go back to pick get down low &amp; look closely in all directions, then circle slowly around your find. Morels tend to grow together. You also want to note the conditions &amp; look in areas that are similar for others. The mushroom stick helps you move stuff out of the way to get a better look &amp; keep your balance. Be sure &amp; use a mesh bag to spread the spores. I hope I find my 1st of the season soon!


----------



## basementguru

I was at Busey woods this past weekend and had no luck will have to run over and have a look see today.


----------



## truckerman61821

Well I can personally confirm grays in busey. I got 5 tonight all at the base of one tree. And lemme say they were tasty.


----------



## truckerman61821

Ok now I'm hearing conflicting info. I was always told they do grow if ya leave em them this week I'm told by a guy grabbing everyone he sees no they dint when the pop they're done. Which is it.


----------



## carpet crawler

They have posted pics on other sites that show they do grow.They had pics of the same mushroom 3 or 4 days in a row and the do get bigger.CC


----------



## goillini

don't no if its going to be a good day to be out looking but I have time so I am going. If you are close to Champaign and want to go I can meet up with anyone that wants to go. I'll drive. I would put on water boots and bring rain coats and pants if you have then. I found thee spots two days ago that had some about 1 1/2 inch so I am hoping that they are right today. My cell is 217-369-1011 if you can text it is easier for me if not that's fine its just that I have a phone that does not ring on calls but it does vibrate on text. I no that's weird. I can get calls I just may not see it at the time you call.


----------



## goillini

im looking to head out at noon


----------



## basementguru

I hunted for over an hour in Busey Woods yesterday and found nothing...


----------



## kzt7t7

Glad to hear things are going in Champaign. I went to homer Monday and found 2 small greys, left them to grow...going back out tonight to see if they did. T-ball is starting this Saturday so I am hoping that doesn't kick me out of the woods completely, beginning of next week looks good.


----------



## truckerman61821

Where in busey did you look. A clue. Look across from the cave.


----------



## goillini

i just went by Busey woods to walk. I was told that I could not look for morels there. I never told anyone that I was two guys and a lady came done a trail and was yelling at me to come to them. They had radio and said they found me and was told to walk me back to my truck and said i can not return there. I was on a trail and was walking with my walkin stick. anyone evey been told this


----------



## goillini

I am going out sat.if anyone wants to go. I really thinking about going south. Don't no where yet. I can drive. I have some places around 1hr from Champaign but would go anywhere. I have all day to look. any takers out there. I am new to morel hunting so if you have any ideas im game. no drive is to far for me


----------



## kzt7t7

Goillini, I was just out there looking didn't have any problems but also didn't find any mushrooms. I saw a couloir there looking as well. Might have to dig out the camo for the next raid
Trucker man where are these caves?


----------



## truckerman61821

The mosuleum is the cave. I park off the road the that runs between the cemetery and the woods. It you go in obviously as a mushroom hunter it may attract unwanted attention. I recommend a backpack or hippie bag and maybe a camera and a water bottle. A lot of runners in there and of course it's urbana so camouflage will require a swat response . Happy hunting.


----------



## basementguru

I still haven't found any around Champaign. However my brother was kind enough to let me hunt his property in Charleston and we did quite well there!


----------

